# New iMac 2012 - What to expect - What do you want?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Well, it's been over a year since the last iMac refresh. Starting to feel like there must be some new models around the corner, very likely to coincide with release of Mountain Lion. 

What do you expect we'll see in the new models? What do you *WANT* to see in the new models? 

----

I'd love for them to have an option for a matte screen for an option to have an anti-glare screen. Faster processors? Sure... whatever. Maybe a stock model with SSD / SATA option. 

What do you want? What are you expecting to see?


----------



## CoderMummy (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm still trying to convert my husband from PC Boat Anchor style machines to Macs... he's a gamer mostly, but I play the same games as he does on my Bootcamped MB Pro. Despite my accolades of gaming performance under Bootcamp, he's still not ready to switch.

NOW... if the new iMacs come configured with AMD's new Radeon™ HD Technology I may be able to sway him. Assuming they come with Ivory Bridge processors as well, I may have him sold and we will be selling off the Boat Anchor i7 PC he's using.. (and I get to redecorate the space with something more... compact!)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Rumour roundup...

*Unreleased 2012 MacBook Pro and iMac Models Showing Up in Benchmarks*

*Rumors of June Launch for Updated iMacs Begin to Build*

Apple to Utilize Anti-Reflective Glass in Next-Generation iMac?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not sure there will be much that would get me to upgrade, I also don't see any major changes coming to the iMac, I have a feeling it will just be a spec bump update, faster processors, more ram, better video card, etc. Possiblely stock sdd on one of the higher end models, though I'm not sure they have come down in price enough to be in a stock config on an iMac where the only real benefit is speed(smaller physical size and power usage make the case for them being stock in laptops like the air even with the added cost, but for the iMac neither size nor power usage are concerns) other than that the only new feature I can think of that might be added (and I see it as a long shot) would be support for the new gigabit wifi, apple is usually among the first to support new standards. I don't see this as being iMac specific though as it would likely also be in the new MacBooks and revisions to the current apple branded wifi routers.


----------



## CoderMummy (Sep 9, 2011)

Anti Reflective Glass... good call if this happens.

No news specs on the Graphics Card...  Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

well as seeing as I am sitting infront of a 24" iMac that has major burn in on the screen and is starting to show it's age, I am all in on almost anything that they announce.

But I have always thought it would be great to have a 2nd drive bay and now with the death cloud that seems to be around the Mac Pro this could be the last nail in the coffin for the Pro, or could it be the start of the iMac Pro? (or some SSD combo or something)

USB 3 would sure be nice


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

USB 3 will be included - the new Intel chipsets (which Apple uses on their logicboards) support it.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Burn in? On an LCD screen? On an operating system with one of the nicest screensavers out there? (Flurry)


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ya I am right pissed, not sure why or when it happened but has been there for about a year. I work on this bad boy all day every day, and keep my iChat buddy list in the same spot, I can see it even when it's not there, only really on a white back ground but there is some other stuff, as well all on the left side of the screen.

hate it


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Rumour roundup...
> 
> *Unreleased 2012 MacBook Pro and iMac Models Showing Up in Benchmarks*
> 
> ...


Apple to Release Thinner MacBook Pro at WWDC - Mac Rumors


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

A cheaper 128GB SSD + HD option.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

dona83 said:


> Burn in? On an LCD screen? On an operating system with one of the nicest screensavers out there? (Flurry)


i have seen plenty of both image retention and actual, bona fide burn in on 07,08 early 09 model 24" iMacs.


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

As a Mac tech what I want is for Apple to not make it any thinner and even to consider making it thicker for the sake of better cooling and longevity. The current design is a nightmare to work on. The iMac G5 had it right in that it opened from the back and left enough space for good airflow. All the x86 iMacs require the LCD be removed to work on anything inside which is an epic fail IMO as a tech. 

The iMac is a model for aesthetics over practicality. It's earned a spot next to the Cube in that regard.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Current design is way better than the last one...8 screws and your in as opposed the last....had all those screws on the face, then 8 more on LCD? Huge pain in the butt


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

broad said:


> Current design is way better than the last one...8 screws and your in as opposed the last....had all those screws on the face, then 8 more on LCD? Huge pain in the butt


I agree the current is easier to disassemble than the white intel was but the iMac G5 is almost as easy to open as a PowerMac or Mac Pro. Loosen 3 retaining screws on the bottom and you're in. This is the take apart design they should have carried into the intel era. 

Anyone will need access to things like the HD or Airport etc. far more often than the LCD so you shouldn't have to go through it to get to everything else.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

zen.state said:


> The current design is a nightmare to work on.


I don't find working on the current iMac design convoluted or difficult. To each their own.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Retina Displays Also Coming to Next-Generation iMac?*

_The laptop will see the introduction of the “Mac Retina Display,” which is said to have a very high resolution. ABC News has similarly heard from its own sources that both the next MacBook Pro and the iMac would be getting very, very high resolution displays. Apple refreshed its new iPad with a Retina Display in March._



> David Barnard has argued that Apple could still use the pixel doubling motif on larger Mac displays without necessarily having to quadruple the number of actual pixels if users would be willing to accept a smaller workspace than seen on current machines. In one example, Barnard describes how rather than moving the current 2560x1440 27-inch iMac all the way to 5120x2880, Apple could instead offer a display at 3840x2400 that would present itself with a Retina workspace of 1920x1200.
> Apple could build a 3840 by 2400 pixel 27-inch screen that presented itself as a pixel doubled 1920 by 1200 pixel display. That’s effectively an 84ppi screen @1X and 168ppi screen @2X. [...]


_What you should notice is that the text and UI elements are physically smaller on the current 109ppi iMac than they’d be on the hypothetical 84/168ppi 27-inch iMac. This may be frustrating to some users, but I actually prefer my old 94ppi 24-inch Cinema Display to any of Apple's higher PPI displays. I like that the system default 12pt text is larger. The sacrifice is in the usable workspace, and that’s a matter of taste._


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

5120x2880 is something I can't see happening. What the hell kind of crazy video card will they need to push those pixels. And if you hook a similarly equipped "retina" 27" Thunderbolt display to it?? 10240x5760. Yikes!

Besides, I don't want the UI elements getting any smaller. I'm sure they can work on pixel doubling like the "new" iPad's doubling of resolution but keeping UI the same size. They better. The UI elements on the 11" MacBook Air are already too small, IMHO.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

the sound of crickets drown out the sound of rumours on any new MacBook or iMac or Mini ...


----------

